# SMGII review



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co..._pageid=970599109774&call_pagepath=Columnists


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Wow, a writer who actually learned how to drive SMG before writing. Other than saying the sport button firms the shocks (don't we wish) the article is very well done.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I like how he describes these boards as "chat rooms"


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Wow, yet another auto journalist who doesn't know the
difference between a coupe, a convertible, and a sedan.
 :tsk:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bluer1 said:


> *Wow, yet another auto journalist who doesn't know the
> difference between a coupe, a convertible, and a sedan.
> :tsk: *


huh?

sedan does not equal 4 doors

:tsk: :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> huh?
> 
> ...


Doesn't equal convertible either, now does it?
Add that there's not a M3 sedan, (yet).


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bluer1 said:


> *
> 
> Doesn't equal convertible either, now does it?
> Add that there's not a M3 sedan, (yet).
> *


My E46 M3 is a sports sedan


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bluer1 said:


> *Wow, yet another auto journalist who doesn't know the
> difference between a coupe, a convertible, and a sedan.
> :tsk: *


now I think I see what you meant about the convertible reference in the headline, but the writer almost NEVER actually writes the headlines.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

> BMW offers computer aided six-speed manual M3 Cabriolet may be the ultimate sports sedan


Last time I checked, sedans had lids and convertibles had drop-tops.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bluer1 said:


> *
> 
> Last time I checked, sedans had lids and convertibles had drop-tops. *


see above. the writer usually isn't responsible for headlines/headers


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> see above. the writer usually isn't responsible for headlines/headers *


Could be... but I used to have to supply my own copy for photo captions.:dunno:


----------

